# Rory Pupdates



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

We have our little guy! Unfortunately we cannot post pics right now. Our laptop charger stopped working and using the tablet for pics is really difficult. But I will tell you how the trip went and hopefully be able to post pics in a few days.

The trip itself wasn't great because the car ac wasn't working, but Rory was a champ. He pooped once in his carrier (just like Xeph said he would) once we got him cleaned up he slept almost the whole way home. 

I think Hades and Rory are going to need some time to get used to each other. Rory finds Hades a bit intimidating (mostly when Hades is trying to initiate play) and Hades just isn't sure about sharing things with the new guy. 

The first night went pretty well too. We had some potty troubles because it was really dark out when we got him and started storming shortly after we got back, but we got a handle on it today. He did really great with his crate last night. He cried for less than five minutes each time he had to go back in. I'm not counting on that tonight though because he is way less stressed today.

All in all it's going great. Pics soon I promise.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Hope things continue to go well - cant wait for piccies!

P.S. Rory is a fab name


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Glad all is going well! Can't wait for pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

glad he's doing so great  now you have to update your signature


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Congrats! I was hoping a DF member would get one of Xeph's pups so we could watch them grow up!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations, I am glad everything is going okay! Looking forward to photos.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

I feel bad I wish I could share pics with you guys right now, but I will have tons to share by the time I'm able to post them.

Hades and Rory are doing pretty good. There have been a couple of tense moments but they have been playing with each other on and off. It is a riot to watch. At one point Rory was barking at Hades and then running around the corner to get him to chase him. It was hilarious. 

Rory watches everything Hades does and usually mimics what he does. Its really interesting to see.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Finally have pics for you! 

Little guy checking out his new kitchen



We had just got home in this one and the boys weren't really sure what to do with each other. 



Rory is not too sure about the shirtless guy behind him. 




Sleepy puppy



I may have geeked out a little when he cuddled up to me for the first time




More sleepy cuteness




All of my boys, chillin in the kitchen




Puppies sleep a lot lol



First vet visit. Didn't even care. 




"May I haz a turn wiff da jolly ball?"


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Hmm, weird, my thread didn't bump.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

AGH HE'S SOCUTE!!! those ears! that fuzz! I wanna hug him


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

YAYAYAY!! Rory Xeph puppy!! So freaking cute!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Yup I'm jealous haha!! He is so stinking cute!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sooooo cute! Can't wait to watch him grow. i love baby GSD ears!!!


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been around to respond to anyone, puppies are good for making people busy. I messed up the pics in my earlier post. I plan on fixing them later, but to make up for it I have more pics for you all. 




The next pics are a series of them where Rory is playing with a toy, Hades comes over to him and lays down by him, Rory nips Hades tail, and then Hades tells Rory that is a bad idea lol. 



















Will post more in a sec.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Yaay more puppy pics!





















Still more coming!


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

That's all I have for you tonight.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Adorable. Your dogs match!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

So much cute!!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

The one with the two dogs on the stairs is just the cutest


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> P.S. Rory is a fab name


We named him after a Doctor Who character 



Kuma'sMom said:


> Congrats! I was hoping a DF member would get one of Xeph's pups so we could watch them grow up!


I'm really glad everyone gets to keep seeing one of the puppies they got to see from birth, i think its pretty cool. 



jade5280 said:


> Sooooo cute! Can't wait to watch him grow. i love baby GSD ears!!!


Lol everyone LOVES the ears. That is the one comment we always get "OH LOOK AT THOSE EARS!" They are too cute. 



jade5280 said:


> Adorable. Your dogs match!


Haha yeah they do. The only thing missing is Rory has no eyebrow dots. It was actually kind of weird looking at his face for a bit because I was like hey dude, where did your eyebrows go?



lil_fuzzy said:


> The one with the two dogs on the stairs is just the cutest


I really like that one too. I just wish I could have got Rory too look up at the camera.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, I'd seen all the updates on FB but I hadn't realized that was you! Awesome.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> Oh, I'd seen all the updates on FB but I hadn't realized that was you! Awesome.


Yup its us. I recognized some of the DF members who liked some of the pics and stuff but I didn't realize one was you


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I think the stair picture is so adorable because one is up and the other is down, makes it cuter


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He looks really great 

She doesn't post here anymore, but LazyGRanch got Noco


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I miss some of the people who don't post here anymore


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Rory is adorable!!!! Xeph, your girl cooked up some fantastic puppies.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Rory is adorable!!!! Xeph, your girl cooked up some fantastic puppies.


Thank you. I love his ears and his cute little nose. 

I don't have any pics to post today, but some pupdates. Potty training is going a bit rough, but crate training is going great. He doesn't whine in his crate for more than a minute. 

Rory and Hades are doing great together these days. Hades still has an occasional grouchy old man moment, but for the most part the are enjoying each other's company and love to play together. 

I still have some moments of what the heck are we doing and maybe this wasn't such a good idea, but I feel that less and less. I love the little dude.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ahh! Too much cute in one thread! Both of your pups are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

NyxForge said:


> Finally have pics for you!
> 
> Little guy checking out his new kitchen
> 
> ...


OMG I love when their ears do that, its my fave thing about GSD puppies! I also love them at this age, they love you! then they become teenagers and they forget you exist LOL


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

I have some more pics from this past week. 

Rory's favorite toy? Not a toy at all. It's the basket the toys are supposed to go in. 




Little cone head.




It's a little grainy, but I just love when he covers his nose while hes sleeping. 



He gives me this look all of the time. I still can't figure out if it means I love you, or you're going to regret ever getting me. 




Two little cuties.




He's starting at Hades perched on the back of the couch, wishing he was big enough to get up there himself.




Make me grow faster Ma.




On squirrel patrol.



More to follow...


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Dem Ears.



Hades tried to cuddle up to Rory, and as soon as I got my phone out Rory was like oh, I think I'll try to eat your face. 












Om nom nom grass


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah ... I hate to say it, but that looks like a "your going to regret ever getting me" look xD


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Ahh! Too much cute in one thread! Both of your pups are absolutely beautiful.


Thank you! I love your pups as well. I love that pic in your signature that looks like Mason is telling Jasper a secret. Too adorable. 



OwnedbyACDs said:


> OMG I love when their ears do that, its my fave thing about GSD puppies! I also love them at this age, they love you! then they become teenagers and they forget you exist LOL


Haha yeah those ears are so funny. Rory is very interesting. I'm so used to Hades wanting to be right on top of me, while Ror will follow me from room to room he doesn't really want to cuddle or be super close. I'm actually finding I prefer that, because since we brough Ror home Hades has wanted to do nothing but climb inside my skin and it is driving me nuts. 



OwnedbyACDs said:


> Yeah ... I hate to say it, but that looks like a "your going to regret ever getting me" look xD


Yeah, he's made me feel that way on and off a few times already. Love the little guy, but I keep having moments of "Will you just grow up already so I don't have to deal with your puppy nonsense!"


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's going to be such a handsome dog! Lol @ cone head


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I know I love GSD conehead!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

aaaaaaak! All these GSD puppy pics are killing me!!! It was bad enough having them all in one place - but at least I knew what I was in for prior to opening the thread - now they are attacking me all over the place!! 

Make it stop!!! 

No, don't - I'm just kidding. I'm addicted. Keep 'em coming! I'll get help later...I promise


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> aaaaaaak! All these GSD puppy pics are killing me!!! It was bad enough having them all in one place - but at least I knew what I was in for prior to opening the thread - now they are attacking me all over the place!!
> 
> Make it stop!!!
> 
> No, don't - I'm just kidding. I'm addicted. Keep 'em coming! I'll get help later...I promise


I love your beta! I miss ours, he passed away a couple of years ago


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

We are a little late on updates and pictures this week. For no other reason than I am lazy. 

Rory is doing pretty good with the exception of car sickness. Its a little frustrating, but I'm pretty sure he will grow out of it. 

I feel a lot more bonded to Rory over the past couple of weeks. After Justin takes them out in the morning Rory comes straight back in to give me good morning kisses and to say "Ma get out of bed I want to play now." 

Overall we love him so much. Now what you all came here for, the pictures...

Aliens.


Probably the cutest picture I own of Ror


I have about a billion pics of him asleep


I was so happy to see this happen. Justin has had some trouble with feeling bonded with Rory and this kinda helped.


So, in the next two pics Hades was losing his crap over a cat. Rory could not see what was going on because he cannot get onto the couch yet. Anyway he was so confused. He just could not figure out what sort of game Hades was playing so he just sat down and looked around like what is happening right now?




Sharing a toy sent from a relative


The very first time the came close to sleeping next to each other.


...More coming shortly.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

...

This is my sister. She came with us to pick Rory up and she just absolutely LOVES him. And Rory is just sort of like "Mama who is dis crazy lady who keeps following me?"


These two love to play. Chase is Rory's favorite and Bitey face is Hades'


Look at this. Look at the cute happening here. 




Eventually they both fell asleep on me. I was in heaven. 




Soaking up some sun


Looking very mature


That's all I have for you this week.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

He's going to be such a looker as a big adult. I love his ears


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh gosh, he is so big already!


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

I know he's just so handsome. And his ears are wild. They are both standing today.



SDRRanger said:


> He's going to be such a looker as a big adult. I love his ears


I know I can't believe how fast he is growing! 



gingerkid said:


> Oh gosh, he is so big already!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Omg those earsss!! I just love them! <3


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Squee!!! He is so cute! and he seems like such an awesome puppy! Cant wait to see how he grows up!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Biased breeder is so happy to see him (and you) looking so comfortable


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I was hoping that a DFer would get one of the pups too because then we could see them grow up!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just love him!


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

I have a boat load of pics from this past week. 





For sure bigger than Hades now. 





Just Hades, because he's cute too.


Love those ears


Look at how adorable. That face.




He was stalking Hades, but then he got comfy and fell asleep.


More pics to follow...


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

I came out of the bathroom and they took turns looking guilty.






This one is a bit blurry but he won't let me get a good one of his Elvis lip. He does it ALL THE TIME. 




He looks so mature here






This one is my new favorite


Still more coming...


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

They REALLY want to go upstairs.


Cuddlebuddies






15 Weeks, taken today


15 Weeks, taken today. Look at those ears!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow he's IS getting big, he still has to grow into those ears and paws though  I'm glad that he's turning into such a handsome boy. Soon he'll be able to get past that gate though


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Wow he's IS getting big, he still has to grow into those ears and paws though  I'm glad that he's turning into such a handsome boy. Soon he'll be able to get past that gate though


Haha I hope not. Though at the rate he is going he may be able to figure out how to open it. He figured out the lever handels already, and hes working on the knob ones.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

NyxForge said:


> Haha I hope not. Though at the rate he is going he may be able to figure out how to open it. He figured out the lever handels already, and hes working on the knob ones.


Think you can keep up with him?  sounds like a very smart puppy


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Too handsome! I just love him.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Think you can keep up with him?  sounds like a very smart puppy


With somethings he seems terribly smart, and with others I'm just like "Dude, we do this every day and you haven't figured it out yet?"



Damon'sMom said:


> Too handsome! I just love him.


Thank you


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

NyxForge said:


> With somethings he seems terribly smart, and with others I'm just like "Dude, we do this every day and you haven't figured it out yet?"


 so smart with difficult things and not smart with simple things....weirdo >.>


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm so jelly @ his cuteness. I want a GSD now!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> I'm so jelly @ his cuteness. I want a GSD now!


Me too  <sniff. pout> Rory is so freaking cute, I can't even stand it.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> Me too  <sniff. pout> Rory is so freaking cute, I can't even stand it.


Give me ALL the puppies!!!!!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

New pictures of Rory? Pretty please?


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> I'm so jelly @ his cuteness. I want a GSD now!


Aw, I like your hounds. Ryker makes the best faces lol.



BellaPup said:


> Me too  <sniff. pout> Rory is so freaking cute, I can't even stand it.


Thanks lol



Avie said:


> New pictures of Rory? Pretty please?


I will post some tonight I promise. I meant to post some last week but I was ill and between not wanting to post and only having a few pics I just said whatever I'll wait till next week. 

Time is FLYING. He is going to 17 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Most of these are blurry, but they are really cute. Rory was playing by himself with a nylabone. He kept rolling over, tossing the bone around, and wiggling on his back, it looked like tons of fun. 











OH. You have a camera. Freeze.


She has a camera. Do I keep playing?


Yup.




And a Yoga stretch to finish off his playing.


More to follow...


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Photobomb


Rory show me your Snoop Dog face.


Hades, because I can.




All of my boys


Rory fell asleep like this


Stink eye


Size Reference:
10 weeks


16 weeks


One more post coming...


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I can get up in the furniture on my own now. What of it? 






Some blurry play photos


Stalking


Pounce


That's all I have.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! Ah, where did the time go when he was just as big as Hades.  He's growing fast!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is getting so big! I'm in love. <3


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Avie said:


> Wonderful pictures! Ah, where did the time go when he was just as big as Hades.  He's growing fast!





Damon'sMom said:


> He is getting so big! I'm in love. <3


He just keeps growing and growing, so fast. He's like a small dog instead of a puppy. It's bizarre.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I love the one where he fell asleep on justin *and when he pounced on Hades*, I bet that made justin very happy


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

I've been meaning to update and post pics, for almost a week, what can I say? I'm lazy. 

Rory is doing great. I can see some signs of maturing in the last week or so. He is now really interested in watching out the windows, and he woofed at something out the window for the first time as well. 

I feel like I might be jinxing it by saying something, but we've gone two full weeks without any accidents. 

The teething phase is really annoying. Rory gets really restless and just cannot settle, we are dealing with it. 







He looks so alert. Also, those ears lol. 




Some bitey face








One more post coming tonight...


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Hades goes for a niiiice sun in the front window. 


In fact a nice Rory free sunning behind the couch is just what he needs.


Hades:This is not what I had in mind.


Rory:This is the best seat in the house! 


The window sill is no longer sacred lol.


That's all I have of this goof ball for now.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks like Hades and Rory are getting along very well, despite the window sill issue.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he's getting cuter everyday  how do you stand it?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

I don't have very many new pics, I've been a bit lazy about taking pictures lately. 

Rory is such a good boy, I feel a little spoiled with him. He is five months and one week today.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

omg he is getting BIG! Nice looking GSD if I so myself


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Ears for miles! <3


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I know it!! All those ears just makes me go EEEEeeeeEEEEeeeeee!!!!!! :becky: 
(I love that "stink eye" pic....kinda reminds me of someone)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's starting to look like a grown up! His paws are so big.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> omg he is getting BIG! Nice looking GSD if I so myself


Thank you. I agree hes a handsome little fella. 



gingerkid said:


> Ears for miles! <3


IKR! Everyone keeps saying oh he will grow into his ears, but I kinda hope he doesn't and has ears similar to Wesson. I love her gigantic ears. 



BellaPup said:


> I know it!! All those ears just makes me go EEEEeeeeEEEEeeeeee!!!!!! :becky:
> (I love that "stink eye" pic....kinda reminds me of someone)


Lol we were at a pet store one day and one of the employees was walking by and goes "Holy cow I can see all the way into his ears!" I started cracking up. 



jade5280 said:


> He's starting to look like a grown up! His paws are so big.


I'm still not used to his huge paws. I get greeted on weekend mornings by enthusiastic kisses and whacks to the face with pancake paws.

ETA: Also yes he is starting to look like such a grown up, but when he moves he is still all puppy. He is always tripping over his feet or tangling his legs or hopping all silly. And he is still terrible with guesstimating how far/high he needs to jump to pounce on Hades or get onto the couch and sometimes bowls into whatever it is he wanted to jump on. If I laugh at him I get the stink eye and he is all "Do not laugh at me. I am a regal and elegant and DIGNIFIED PRINCE and you aren't allowed to laugh."


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

He is so cute!!! And those ears are huge!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

He gets more and more handsome every time you update. I love his face.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I LOVE the picture where everyone is sleeping, it looks like Rory is part of the gang  he is def getting big but I know he's still going to get bigger....I can't believe he's already 5 months


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

NyxForge said:


> I don't have very many new pics, I've been a bit lazy about taking pictures lately.
> 
> Rory is such a good boy, I feel a little spoiled with him. He is five months and one week today.


So much GSD cuteness! *dies* look forward to more pics!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Gorgeous boy, so glad we get to watch him grow up! BTW you should try to stack him  If you start now, you might get really good when he's 2 or 3 years old LOL


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I agree with Eq


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> He gets more and more handsome every time you update. I love his face.


Thank you. I think he's very handsome as well. 



kcomstoc said:


> I LOVE the picture where everyone is sleeping, it looks like Rory is part of the gang  he is def getting big but I know he's still going to get bigger....I can't believe he's already 5 months


He was laying on my lap last night and he barely fit. I told him before long the recliner won't be big enough for the two of us. 



Equinox said:


> Gorgeous boy, so glad we get to watch him grow up! BTW you should try to stack him  If you start now, you might get really good when he's 2 or 3 years old LOL





Xeph said:


> I agree with Eq


I thought about trying to stack him, but I have no idea what I'm doing there. Any advice? I wouldn't have any clue if I was doing it right.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I loved when his ears were going crazy, thats the one thing I most love about GSD puppies


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

Rory is sooo super cute! I love the ears!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

NyxForge said:


> I thought about trying to stack him, but I have no idea what I'm doing there. Any advice? I wouldn't have any clue if I was doing it right.


Jackie's made a video before! Video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJwVlND0ECI
Video and tutorial/tips here: http://www.germanshepherdguide.com/the-gsd-stack.html

For a puppy it might be easier to start on a table or other sort of elevated surface, or even on bricks/blocks (like so, or one foot on each brick). Don't make the mistake I did and face him the wrong direction, and make sure that the leg pulled back is the outside one. 

It can take a lot of practice, but it's actually really fun. Seeing all of Jackie's photos when Trent was a puppy made me really want to try stacking him, and I wish I started earlier!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Going by birthday, puppies are 5 months today


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Going by birthday, puppies are 5 months today


Really? I thought it was five months and two weeks. Not that it is super important. 

Wow just looked over at Rory. He was scratching himself and when he stopped and looked up his head just looked so.....adult. He's going to be grown before I know it.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

NyxForge said:


> Really? I thought it was five months and two weeks. Not that it is super important.
> 
> Wow just looked over at Rory. He was scratching himself and when he stopped and looked up his head just looked so.....adult. He's going to be grown before I know it.


ETA: oops I just understood what you were trying to say Xeph about their birthday. My mind is working a bit slow today.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They DO grow up fast! Remember when they were in here!?


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

It is still hard for me to believe that this little creature...







is the same as this one...




It boggles my mind.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG it's like a butterfly transformation when you put the pictures up like that. The first picture he's a caterpillar, then he's getting into the cocoon and then he's a beautiful butterfly...I mean dog >.>


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

That last picture really, really made me go "...Dumbo?"  So cute, with his big ear-wings. 

I would totally nickname him Ear-plane if I were you.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Those are Mogwai style ears. Jesus, LOL


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Hes so BIG already! after not having a puppy for 5 1/2 years almost, I forget how fast they grow!


----------



## FirstTimeLabMomma (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, the ears! :ear: what an adorable pup! Congrats


----------

